# Reregistering a Swift in France - Eurotype numbers



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder whether anyone can help......

we are part way through reregistering our 2003 Kontiki 615 in France. It has passed it's Controle Technique effortlessly. BUT then comes the problem.......

we have the Ceritifcate of Conformity from Swift and on that there is a Eurotype number;

e13*2001 / 116 * 0117 * 02

and the French authorities say this type number does not appear in their database....

they can get as far as Swift, and also Fiat Ducato but cannot find that number which Swift have assured me is correct......

Swift said they would look into it urgently and get back to me - that was 2 weeks ago and nothing from them at all.

Has anyone done this themselves or have a number which might indicate that Swift have got it wrong on the certificate?

We are now having to take the vehicle to the Service des Mines for inspection that it does conform to standard - but they do not know what standard as they cannot find the EC Type number......

So can anyone help, please?

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dave, I put the number directly as you wrote it into google and got a site which come up with a list of MH's against various numbers.

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/43049364/Note-This-list-is-updated-regularly-Its-purpose-is

Hope it may be of some use. Kontiki 615 is on page 10 item A382. The only difference I can see is that after 17* it is 00-02

Ray


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Ray very much I have now constructed and e-mail to Swift asking them to clarify - I suspect that someone at Swift has missed out a crucial 00- from the number - which renders it impossible to identify.........

There does not seem to be any other plausible reason for the failure of the French authorities to identify the vehicle from the given type number - in ore than one department of the registration process.

I just hope that Swift do respond rapidly as we have now been compelled to book to take the vehicle for inspection by the Service des Mines - which will be very expensive.....

it was much quicker to get a response when Ashe was on MHF - sadly I am still awaiting a reply from Swift for the enquiry I submitted about this 4 weeks ago, and an earlier enquiry last year on a lighting related topic...... 

Thank heavens for MHF, I just hope that Swift will supply a correct certificate of conformity urgently with the correct number on it which the Prefecture can identify.......

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Thanks Ray very much I have now constructed and e-mail to Swift asking them to clarify - I suspect that someone at Swift has missed out a crucial 00- from the number - which renders it impossible to identify.........
> 
> There does not seem to be any other plausible reason for the failure of the French authorities to identify the vehicle from the given type number - in ore than one department of the registration process.
> 
> ...


You have my sympathy penguin. Had to go through a similar process here in Italy 3 years ago re registering a motorhome here. It was a Chausson, so had to get the CoC from Trigano in France. They charged me 100 eurines for it!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The 'European number' for my Rapido is stamped into the VIN plate as the 'Homologation' number. There is similarly an e number on the seperate Alko chassis plate.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have just arrived back by car from the UK and now have in our possession the _Carte Grise_ and new registration number for our Swift Kontiki; it has taken 7 months with all of the papers being held by the authorities but it is now French registered.... 

I am endebted to Swift for their help over the delayed process - they have bent over backwards to try to help and have been in regular contact with the Paris authorities with success at last.......

All that remains for us to do now is to notify DVLA that it has been permanently exported - we will send the the form but you do not get a reply or acknowledgement.....

We have already had a letter from the Motor Insurers Bureau (part of the DVLA according to the letter) telling us that we do not have any insurance on the vehicle - surprise, surprise as it is now insured in France by a French company..... so as long as DVLA don't try and do us for not renewing the VED we are finished!

Thanks to all for the advice and support offered through this lengthy process - at least I can can finish on a positive note - we collect the new registration plates tomorrow and will attach them forthwith.......

             

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> we collect the new registration plates tomorrow and will attach them forthwith.......
> Dave


With the department badge proudly displayed on them I hope


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

I can almost hear the sigh of relief.

saluti,
eddied


----------

